# Convict Frenzy



## Michael-T (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello everyone! 

This is my first post on this forum and I figured I would share my most recent fishing trip with ya'.

Last weekend my Brother and I decided to forgo our typical target of doormat sized flounder and try our hand at pulling a few sheepshead from the structure. Boy was that a good idea. We started fishing on a very high tide and continued until the tide was high later that evening, it was a long day. I know of some submerged structure literally yards from the surf , so we started there. My first hookup was about five minutes in and I knew was not a convict. I saw the tail about 20 feet from me and knew I had a monster Red, well my 8lb. test was no match for a red that I am estimating was over 40". He spooled me, taking about 300 yards of line .
We were fishing with sand fleas and rock crabs. I could not keep the Reds or the Black drum off my hook. We loaded the cooler with 15 Blacks, and then decided to change up baits. We were fishing in the surf, so finding the proper Convict bait was somewhat difficult, until I decided to do a little free diving. The submerged structure (Pipe, Cement Block) was covered with mussels and barnacles, so I filled a pail. Now I knew the drum would back off our lines. I baited my hook and almost as soon as it hit the water I was ON. The first sheepshead was right at 9 pounds. I knew we had the spot then. In all we ended up keeping 23 convicts, she smallest of which was 4 pounds and the largest was pushing 11.5 pounds. I had my line broke four times by convicts that had to be over 15lbs. I got the to the surface, but the my puny 8lb. test snapped. 

Overall it was a very productive day, for us at least. The other dozen fisherman that saw us catching fish and mooched in could not pull them from the structure. Hell they couldn't even get a hookset. I guess you gotta know what you are doing. 

Here is an equipment list of what I was using:

Rod: Shimano Tescata Light Jigging Rod (Spinning)
Reel: Shimano Stella 4000
Line: Diamond 8lb.
Hook: Owner Circle
Leader: 50# Flourocarbon 
Bait: Crustaceans 

We have another trip planned for next week, and I have the Samurai 30# Braid already on the spool 

Pics to come....


~Michael


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family. Sounds like ya had a great trip.


----------



## Michael-T (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the Welcome!

Hopefully next week will be just as good....


~Michael


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

What is it that you're calling a "convict"? 

Sounds like you're trying to say sheepshead.


----------



## Michael-T (Jul 7, 2012)

Depends on where you are from.....

Some call em' Sheepshead, some call em' Convicts

Some call Red Drum Redfish, some call em Channel Bass..... what do you call em'?

I knew what I was typing and what I meant.

~Michael


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Michael-T said:


> I knew what I was typing and what I meant.
> 
> ~Michael


Well I DIDN'T, and that's why I was asking...

I've never heard a sheepshead called a convict. And I was a bit confused, because there is a freshwater fish that actually IS named such.

I know what I asked, and why I was asking.


----------



## Michael-T (Jul 7, 2012)

"Sounds like you're trying to say sheepshead."

I apologize that I came across stand-offish. The above sentence threw me off, and I took it the same way mine sounded.

You are correct about the convict fish from freshwater, my brother and I catch them up to 7" in the canals of Miami Dade County FL. Sorry for the confusion, I thought since I mentioned surf fishing the freshwater fish would be ruled out . 

Again I apologize.

~Michael


----------



## Michael-T (Jul 7, 2012)

Amazing how similar both convicts are in color and body shape:



















~Michael


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

No worries. I didn't mean it the wrong way, either. Those were some good size fish. Nice work.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Michael-t. Great catch. good luck! Solid 7. He said in the original post "Sheepshead" several times. best - glenn


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

gshivar said:


> Michael-t. Great catch. good luck! Solid 7. He said in the original post "Sheepshead" several times. best - glenn


He also said reds and blacks. We got it handled. Thanks.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Nope, better not..........


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Michael-T said:


> . . . . Overall it was a very productive day, for us at least. The other dozen fisherman that saw us catching fish and mooched in could not pull them from the structure. Hell they couldn't even get a hookset. I guess you gotta know what you are doing. . . .


Michael, thanks for the excellent report and welcome to the forum. YES, they can be difficult to catch, but man they are good to eat. It's probably just regional on s7's not hearing them called that. I've heard them called convicts many times in S Carolina. It's probably like the sea mullet-whiting, cobia-ling, and the redfish-red drum-channel bass-spottails (like you mentioned). 

I think the other type of convict is a cichlid. I used to have some of those in a freshwater aquarium if I'm remembering correctly. I think the ones I had were like a South American freshwater fish, but it's been a while since I've done the aquarium thing. I don't know if those are the same ones you're catching in the canals or not.

Again, welcome aboard.

HAHAHAHA @ Mike on your reason for editing.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

BubbaHoTep said:


> I think the ones I had were like a South American freshwater fish, but it's been a while since I've done the aquarium thing. I don't know if those are the same ones you're catching in the canals or not.


Yep, that's the ones... Thing is, those critters sometimes get in the salt, too. I've seen Mayan Cichlids pulled out of the salt. (and that's not supposed to happen, but I got 'em just 3 blocks from my house)


----------



## Michael-T (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

The convicts that I am talking about are the south American variety, only transplanted in south Florida by careless aquarists who release them in the warm water canals of Fl. I have pulled some weird **** out the south fl canals ( over 20 exotic species from snakeheads, pacu, hoplos, guapotes, Mayans, jack Dempsey, Midas cichlids, to knife fish and even barumudi.

Sorry to get off topic, I just like to talk fishing...

~Michael


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

AbuMike said:


> Nope, better not..........


LOL, howd I get drug into this...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BTW nice job on the convicts, I have only caught them as a bycatch, never really targeted em.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Cdog said:


> LOL, howd I get drug into this...


Not to worry... I'm not going berserk on anyone, Mr. Mayor.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

solid7 said:


> Not to worry... I'm not going berserk on anyone, Mr. Mayor.


of Looney town, and dont forget it...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> Nope, better not..........


Chicken............


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Chicken............


+1


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> Chicken............





NTKG said:


> +1


Y'all shouldn't temp me like this.....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Y'all shouldn't temp me like this.....


Why not? What could possibly happen?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

solid7 said:


> Why not? What could possibly happen?


Yeah, just dont call shooter and tell him what you are going to do before hand and you will be fine...


----------

